# precision peps



## bigtex5569 (Aug 28, 2011)

These guys are scamming people (like me) and hurting people with serious infections, reactions, fake peps, and believe it or not... mis-labeling their products!!! Just thought I'd let you all know!!! Peace!!!


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 28, 2011)

2 posts and you come in with this shit. You're a fucking troll.


----------



## TwisT (Aug 28, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> 2 posts and you come in with this shit. You're a fucking troll.



A troll maybe, but most likely telling the truth


----------



## btex34n88 (Aug 29, 2011)

why is he a troll??? because he's helping people out?? Precision peptides may have been descent at one time, but they're f'n junk! They send you fake products. We actually ordered their viagra which was absolutely nothing. These posts keep people informed so they dont waste their money


----------



## dav1dg90 (Aug 29, 2011)

Sloppy I see where your coming from bro but hey if the OP really had these probs I am sure I want to know and Im sure everyone else does too!!! Just so we don't waste our money and it's good for the newbs looking for sources and such ya know!!! So hey OP thanks for looking out and just MAYBE you should get your post count up so you don't seem like your source bashing and trolling!! Thanks take care...


----------



## booze (Aug 29, 2011)

my friend is using their adex and is gtg. ill be using it in a week. ill also be starting their T3. I have not had any experience with their peptides so couldnt comment. these peptide companies all seem to have good and bad reviews. some people love them others hate the same company.


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 29, 2011)

PP is fucking trash.....There a-dex still gave me gyno at 2.0mg ed


----------



## bigtex5569 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Thanks Guys!*



dav1dg90 said:


> Sloppy I see where your coming from bro but hey if the OP really had these probs I am sure I want to know and Im sure everyone else does too!!! Just so we don't waste our money and it's good for the newbs looking for sources and such ya know!!! So hey OP thanks for looking out and just MAYBE you should get your post count up so you don't seem like your source bashing and trolling!! Thanks take care...


 

I'm not trying to bash anyone or be a F'n Troll! PM sent me an ad saying 2 for 1, so I gave them a try... What I'm telling my lifting Brothers is absolutely true!!! Try to call their phone numbers!!! Nuff Said!!! With Love For All...

BigTex


----------



## bigtex5569 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Whatever...*



SloppyJ said:


> 2 posts and you come in with this shit. You're a fucking troll.


 

I've been on here forever... I just haven't been on the scene in 5 years because I've been in lawschool! It kinda takes all of your time and energy, but you have the right to believe what you want to believe Brother!!! I only have EVERYONE's best interest in mind! So, sorry if I offended you...

BIGTEX


----------



## DEE151 (Aug 29, 2011)

he is right guys, i got some aromasin off these looser and it was garbage and they did not want to make it right. i would never recommend these ppl to no one they are no good and they are on a few fourms under scammers section


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 29, 2011)

I know people that run their peps with good success.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm currently running dbol and test p and running 25mg Ed and everything is goin fine for now. I'll blood test in another week and update. No moon face and no itchy nips. And I'm also running very heavy aromatizing compounds.


----------



## booze (Aug 29, 2011)

pieguy said:


> I'm currently running dbol and test p and running 25mg Ed and everything is goin fine for now. I'll blood test in another week and update. No moon face and no itchy nips. And I'm also running very heavy aromatizing compounds.



Let us no what the results show mate.


----------



## GMO (Aug 30, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I know people that run their peps with good success.



x2


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2011)

No probs with aromasin, caber or tadalfil

Precision peptides are g2g at a great price.


----------



## dippa66 (Aug 30, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> No probs with aromasin, caber or tadalfil
> 
> Precision peptides are g2g at a great price.


 
I hope so Capt'n


----------



## littlerock (Aug 30, 2011)

newbie or not we all should be,able to speak our minds.thats juts from littlerock


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 30, 2011)

GMO said:


> x2


 


theCaptn' said:


> No probs with aromasin, caber or tadalfil
> 
> Precision peptides are g2g at a great price.


 



Thanks for the backup.


----------



## tjsulli (Aug 31, 2011)

i have used there ghrp6 it was g2g. also used there cjc1295 and it didn't completely recon and gave me  welts. imo there are better companies out there


----------



## bigtex5569 (Aug 31, 2011)

I finally received an email fron the President of Precision Peptides. He said he was in Phoenix for a show and I have seen his ads for sponsoring the show... So, he says my stuff will ship out this week! But, if you research the other boards... (Muscle Chemistry, being the one that scares me the most), when I do receive my order, I will probably just throw it in the trash!!! So, I appologize to ANYONE that I have offended! The site did contact me and that is ALL that I really wanted! When you call their phone numbers and they are disconnected, you lose faith!!! We are ALL tired of scammers and bullshit companies! Luckily I am savvy enough to order small at first, so I don't lose a ton of cash in the deal! But another loss just adds to the pile I've lost over the years! I may be considered a newbie, but at 42 years old, educated and training for almost 30 years, I know more than most of the people on this site! If I have something bad to say, I have done the research to back it up! 5 years in lawschool has taught me to be SURE, before I share information with others!!! Do the research... All appologies and nothing but love for my fellow lifters!!!

Sincerely,

BigTex


----------



## gym66 (Aug 31, 2011)

i would trash it its junk.


----------



## bigtex5569 (Aug 31, 2011)

gym66 said:


> i would trash it its junk.


 

Yup!!! I'm sure I will trash it... Lol!!!


----------



## Rodja (Aug 31, 2011)

Has anyone seen the failed CoA for their DES?


----------

